# Coupla new "Rollers"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gettin' into full production this week for Christmas.... Eye Quack says I can only see 40% out of one eye and 50% out of the other, so, to skrew up my holiday season, next week is 'cataract' time for right eye so I can bollix up Thanksgiving., then another month and we do the left eye, just in time to blast Christmas... I think I see pretty good...but he says I have no idea what I'm missing so I gotta go for it.:tongue: Main problem is he don't want me filling up my eyeballs with a lotta dust...so I guess I go on 'haitus' for a couple of weeks..

But....in the meantime...I been WORKING on them 'writing sticks':wink: 

Today's crop... on the left is a real nice Rhodium Statesman Rollerball pen done with Zebrawood....great grain on that stuff....

On the right is a Gold Gentlemen's Rollerball whupped out of Cocobolo.. Man, I'm snorting like a bull elephant after messing with that Coco...but it shore makes a purty stick... 

Gonna keep whackin' em out till next week...then it's up to you peckerwoods to fill the gap....

Keep turnin'..(and wishin' me a little luck don't hurt nuthin' neither) LOL.:wink:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome work Tortuga! Your work is killer.
I am really sorry to hear abou tthe cataracts, you will be in Shannon and my prayers for a speedy recovery.
I'll try to post pics for ya.....if you can see them LOL, but again, I'm the pen makin rookie here.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful as usual Jim. Will be praying for good results and speedy time back to turnin'.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Surf and H... but if you live as long as I have, you're pretty much sure to have a little 'cataract problemo' .LOL.. Doc said not to worry "It's only an eight minute procedure, Jim"...Whaaaa ???? . Told him not to hurry on my account..LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks good Jim!

We'll say a prayer or two for you!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Always look great...and sending them up from here


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice Pens Jim. Barbara and I will be thinking about you. Also sending a few prayers to the right place for ya.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim....my Dad went through surgery years ago and had no problems what-so-ever. He said he would rather do that surgery than have his teeth cleaned. No problems! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement, Jim... Really not worried about it.. Only thing that has me wondering is that the Doc said they don't use anesthesia since I gotta be awake to respond to commands.. He said they use sumthin called Versed...said it doesn't put you to sleep, or relieve pain...but great thing about it is that it causes AMNESIA...so you CAN'T remember the discomfort..Whooaaahh! :spineyes: 

Modern medical science I guess.. I'll report back on results.. If it don't work and I DO remember ...there might be some serious "Medical *** Kicking"...:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My dad had the eye lens replacement for cataracks and he now sees 20/20 and loves it. He has worn glasses since a kid and now don't wear them any more and he is 80 years old. My mom was encouraged and had it done also and now no glasses for her either. They both see like 20 year olds. You will love it. To see with no glasses. Its great. I had lasik and love it but the lens replacement fixes close and distant vision such as my dad coudn't see either way until now.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

You will enjoy your new found vision. I had both of mine done about 5 years ago,wished I would have done it sooner. The thing that is really going to surprise you the most, is the colors,they will be so vivid to you you won't believe it. I don't know what your surgeon recommends but I removed the patch at 12 hours and only wore it at night,you will more than likely have to wear it at night for protection of the eye. I was able to read the Wall Street Journal (fine print) that first day. I have since degenerated to wearing cheaters to read fine print or any thing in a dimly lit area,ie,a Menu in a restaurant.......most of the time (98%) will be with out any glasses at all.


Here's the big thing for you ,you will be able to see those colors in your pens and will probably raise the price,LOL

good luck 

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Here's the big thing for you ,you will be able to see those colors in your pens and will probably raise the price,LOL"

--------

Many thanks, Dick.. Very encouraging... and you're right about 'raising prices' . LOL.. Seems Medicare (and probably all insurance) will pick up the tab for the 'old' style lenses, in which case, you get your choice of ending up either far or near sighted..but they won't spring for the new 'atomic' lenses that correct both problems at once.. For future reference for you guys, the 'newbies' will set you back about 2,500 per eye extra....but I think at this point that it's worth it. My 'heir apparent' will just have to skip his extra trip to Europe or sumthin'....OR he will probably just choose a cheaper coffin... 

Really kinda looking forward to another 'adventure' in this old life.. Seeing real colors might be kinda neat....:tongue:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just wondering, why have a coffin anyway. Maybe just turn a small vase and call it quits. Just kiddin, but this has been my thoughts. I can make my own urn or even thought about building my future coffin but then have to store it somewhere.

Don't know how my parents did theirs, but both parents had problems with close sight and distance. Now both work great and they didn't do any mon vision thing like I did with lasik. I have one eye for close and one for distance and they seem to average out quite well. I love it, but parents did the lens replacement and see perfect close and distance. Best of sucess with your new vision comming up.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I had my lens replacement implants a mix,,,,,one eye is far sighted and the other is near sighted,works out fine except for driving where I wear a corrective pair of driving glasses to make both far sighted,just to make sure I don't miss the exit signs.......... LOL

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> I had my lens replacement implants a mix,,,,,one eye is far sighted and the other is near sighted,works out fine except for driving where *I wear a corrective pair of driving glasses to make both far sighted,just to make sure I don't miss the exit signs.......... LOL*
> 
> dick


I thought that was what a wife was for.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work -- good luck with the surgery!


----------

